# Custom Labeling



## CautionCL (Oct 24, 2011)

I am trying to find out what type of custom tag is this in the link
Carhartt Navy/White S/S Anchor T-Shirt T-Shirts - Carhartt Work in Progress - UK

Plus, What should i put on my first custom tag, because the bigger the tags the more the tags cost right?

Please help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Assume you are asking about the hem tag? Hard to see from the photo, but it's probably a woven tag that is then sewn on to the shirt. Generally, only your logo go on it, although you can put whatever you want. Yes, the bigger the tag, the more it cost.


----------



## CautionCL (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for the feedback


----------

